# New to micro skiff



## Kevin Arculeo

Great forum! Have learned a ton of info on this site and decided to join. Recently ordered a Hog Island Skiff. Previously owned a couple of RiverHawks and a Maverick Mirage. Currently own a mod-v aluminum boat I refurbished to fly fish for carp. Looking forward to being a member.


----------



## MSAdmin

Welcome, thanks for joining us!


----------



## permitchaser

Wait you owned a Maverick Mirage and now your in an aluminum boat. That take explaining



Austin said:


> Welcome, thanks for joining us!


----------



## Kevin Arculeo

permitchaser said:


> Wait you owned a Maverick Mirage and now your in an aluminum boat. That take explaining


Yes, owned a 1996 Maverick Mirage for six years and loved it, miss it. I sold it to purchase a 22ft Sea Hunt bay boat that I use for guiding fly fishing clients for striped bass on Lake Lanier in North Georgia. Needed a bigger boat for guiding clients on the lake. Also own a 15ft aluminum boat I use for fly fishing/poling for carp on the Chattahoochee River. Keeping the Sea Hunt for the big lake water and selling the aluminum to get the Hog Island Skiff. Have wanted a Hog Island since I saw them at the Fly Fishing Show in Somerset, NJ six years ago. I also travel to the Florida coast several times a year and the aluminum is two small and not seaworthy enough for the water I fish. I usually trailer the big bay boat which is tough to pole on the flats. The Hog Island is like an SUV of small skiffs, I can use it in the river for guiding clients for carp without worrying about banging up the bottom and it is seaworthy enough to fish the flats on the coast. It will be easier to pole than the bay boat and a ton more quiet than the aluminum. Yes, I have two boats.


----------



## flysalt060

Kevin Arculeo said:


> Yes, owned a 1996 Maverick Mirage for six years and loved it, miss it. I sold it to purchase a 22ft Sea Hunt bay boat that I use for guiding fly fishing clients for striped bass on Lake Lanier in North Georgia. Needed a bigger boat for guiding clients on the lake. Also own a 15ft aluminum boat I use for fly fishing/poling for carp on the Chattahoochee River. Keeping the Sea Hunt for the big lake water and selling the aluminum to get the Hog Island Skiff. Have wanted a Hog Island since I saw them at the Fly Fishing Show in Somerset, NJ six years ago. I also travel to the Florida coast several times a year and the aluminum is two small and not seaworthy enough for the water I fish. I usually trailer the big bay boat which is tough to pole on the flats. The Hog Island is like an SUV of small skiffs, I can use it in the river for guiding clients for carp without worrying about banging up the bottom and it is seaworthy enough to fish the flats on the coast. It will be easier to pole than the bay boat and a ton more quiet than the aluminum. Yes, I have two boats.


wonder why u were not on here Fluffy.getting a Hog Island skiff eh.I finally got the carolina skiff for stripers on the lake next fall


----------



## Kevin Arculeo

flysalt060 said:


> wonder why u were not on here Fluffy.getting a Hog Island skiff eh.I finally got the carolina skiff for stripers on the lake next fall


Who are you?


----------



## GG34

Are going to use the SW16 on the hooch?


----------



## Kevin Arculeo

GG34 said:


> Are going to use the SW16 on the hooch?


Yes, as well as Lanier, Allatoona and the FL coast.


----------



## GG34

Kevin Arculeo said:


> Yes, as well as Lanier, Allatoona and the FL coast.


Cool. I'm just south of you. I didn't know you could put that boat on the river. Makes me want to get one.


----------



## tjtfishon

Kevin Arculeo said:


> Yes, owned a 1996 Maverick Mirage for six years and loved it, miss it. I sold it to purchase a 22ft Sea Hunt bay boat that I use for guiding fly fishing clients for striped bass on Lake Lanier in North Georgia. Needed a bigger boat for guiding clients on the lake. Also own a 15ft aluminum boat I use for fly fishing/poling for carp on the Chattahoochee River. Keeping the Sea Hunt for the big lake water and selling the aluminum to get the Hog Island Skiff. Have wanted a Hog Island since I saw them at the Fly Fishing Show in Somerset, NJ six years ago. I also travel to the Florida coast several times a year and the aluminum is two small and not seaworthy enough for the water I fish. I usually trailer the big bay boat which is tough to pole on the flats. The Hog Island is like an SUV of small skiffs, I can use it in the river for guiding clients for carp without worrying about banging up the bottom and it is seaworthy enough to fish the flats on the coast. It will be easier to pole than the bay boat and a ton more quiet than the aluminum. Yes, I have two boats.


I just got a Hog Island a few weeks ago and I love it. I fish inshore on the Gulf Coast near Clearwater, FL


----------



## flysalt060

Kevin Arculeo said:


> Who are you?


Fished with you in Gary's old Maverick on Lanier many times. My son came along a few times. I fix a/c.


----------



## tjtfishon

Has anyone used or have the Oar Lock/Oar Rests for the SW16?


----------

